# Gender please



## Dev4lyf3 (Aug 9, 2021)

What is this


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 9, 2021)

You need to get better still photos in white light and focus on anything that look like these


----------



## pute (Aug 9, 2021)

If you only knew how many times we have been asked that question.  It will tell you if you use the picture Roster posted.


----------



## Dev4lyf3 (Aug 9, 2021)

pute said:


> If you only knew how many times we have been asked that question.  It will tell you if you use the picture Roster posted.


I have a microscope and the little ones we used to check trichomes and I can not find pistil or balls it was random seed but I will try to look again in a few days.


----------



## Dev4lyf3 (Aug 9, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> You need to get better still photos in white light and focus on anything that look like these
> View attachment 276692


Going to do a video later on it bright light and show you.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 9, 2021)

If you see ant hairs or what look like small balls take reg pics of them
hard to see clearly on movie


----------



## pute (Aug 9, 2021)

Stills are much better and you won't need a scope.


----------



## Dev4lyf3 (Aug 9, 2021)

pute said:


> Stills are much better and you won't need a scope.


I know I might just kill it tbh it was from a very hermie pack out of 7 seeds this the last one left rest was all males


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 9, 2021)

kill it 

die mother trucker die


----------



## Dev4lyf3 (Aug 9, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> kill it
> 
> die mother trucker die





ROSTERMAN said:


> If you see ant hairs or what look like small balls take reg pics of them
> hard to see clearly on movie


Heathy boy Lmaoooo I need to stop getting baked before I plant things.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 10, 2021)

Dev4lyf3 said:


> Heathy boy Lmaoooo I need to stop getting baked before I plant things.


That does not look to be a boy more Female LOL
The 1st pic the calyx has not produced pistils yet, and
The second pic is female and most likely the 1st has not shot out its Pistils yet.


----------



## Bubba (Aug 10, 2021)

Dev4lyf3 said:


> I know I might just kill it tbh it was from a very hermie pack out of 7 seeds this the last one left rest was all males


i would wait and watch.  If male, kill. But, I have been at this many years.  Before fem seeds, culling the males is just part of the process.
lately, I got fooled, I think.  Feminized seed Purple Dawn sprouted balls, killed 2 kept 2. I thought they too were hermie, but waited.

These made a small cluster on the 2 that were cut.  The others were in odd places, single ones that were fairy large. Don't usually see them that large, but what ever. they were even on a small (1/32-1/16th inch) stem like balls.  Sure enough pistols finally emerged.

The 2 that I kept are really nice plants. I fear I may have culled too soon.....maybe not the ones with clusters....I hope, but too late now.

Bubba


----------



## Dev4lyf3 (Aug 10, 2021)

Bubba said:


> i would wait and watch.  If male, kill. But, I have been at this many years.  Before fem seeds, culling the males is just part of the process.
> lately, I got fooled, I think.  Feminized seed Purple Dawn sprouted balls, killed 2 kept 2. I thought they too were hermie, but waited.
> 
> These made a small cluster on the 2 that were cut.  The others were in odd places, single ones that were fairy large. Don't usually see them that large, but what ever. they were even on a small (1/32-1/16th inch) stem like balls.  Sure enough pistols finally emerged.
> ...


It’s actually been since early may from what I last checked no lock out low nute feed little burn but nothing new happening just getting bushy everytime I cut same result I won’t ever grow another random seed I got 7 flowering done with veg as of today


----------

